# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Un'goro Horde



## Blackrook (8. März 2012)

Was die Rolle der auferstehung beinhaltet seht ihr hier

- Einer seiner Character wird auf LvL 80 gehoben!
- Eine FREIE Erweiterung des Accounts zu einem Cataclysm-Account (Egal welche Accountstufe er hat.)!
- Sieben Tage kostenlose Spielzeit!
- Einen KOSTENLOSEN Char-Transfer zum Realm seines Freundes!
- Einen KOSTENLOSEN Fraktionswechsel zur Fraktion seines Freundes!


Also lohnt es sich jetzt dafür bei interesse einfach schreiben.

mit rücksprache kommt ihr sogar in die beste Gilde des server und habt raidmöglichkeiten.


----------



## ogrim888 (8. März 2012)




----------



## Blackrook (8. März 2012)

???^^


----------



## Blackrook (8. März 2012)

Biete auch allianz seite


----------



## Blackrook (8. März 2012)

für heute ist noch eine Rolle frei.


----------



## Blackrook (9. März 2012)

rolle für Heute ist noch da bei interesse Pm


----------



## Blackrook (11. März 2012)

heute hab ich eine Rolle frei + einen Gildeninv:-)


----------



## Blackrook (11. März 2012)

rolle ist noch da:-)


----------

